# GnR's latest album



## GreenNeedle (20 Dec 2008)

Even though there's only Axl Rose left this album is absolutely awesome!!!  Unlike the other metal bands of the 80s/90s (At the risk of angering JamesM I will mention Metallica) it seems like a return to real heavy rock rather than selling out to the 'current sound'.

First heavy album I've actually rated for a long while.

Hopefully Metallica will make a return to their best one day too.  Not been the same since 'And justice for all'

Then if Megadeth can return to 'Countdown to Extinction' levels 3 of the best metal bands will be back on form.

AC


----------



## JamesM (21 Dec 2008)

GnR + Heavy?  

Are Skid Row heavy too? 


17 years in the making, with tracks dating back to '96 (some even say the entire album was conceived less than a year after the Illusion albums were released). Was it worth the wait? Hell no. 

Some tracks are growing on me, but without Slash, Izzy and Duff, GnR is not GnR.


----------



## GreenNeedle (21 Dec 2008)

> GnR + Heavy?


Yes they are Heavy hence the term heavy metal.  They were then and therefore still are.  You don't move genre just because something heavier comes out.  That would be like saying Metallica isn't thrash metal anymore its rock music.  Isn't Iron Maiden heavy anymore?

Skid Row are heavy metal - of course.  So are Motley Crue and the rest.  Are they any good.  Yes to some but not to my liking 

Doesn't bother me too much how old the tracks originally are.  Are they worth the wait.  Sounds good to me!!!



> Some tracks are growing on me, but without Slash, Izzy and Duff, GnR is not GnR.


I'm not one for getting into the actual musicians as the band.  Its more wether I like the music or not.  Doesn't bother me that there's only Axl Rose left much as it doesn't bother me that Velvet Revolver didn't have Axl in it.  If I like the music then great otherwise then no.

If you think the above then you could argue that Metallica aren't Metallica without Mustaine and Burton!!!! and that Floyd werent the same without Barrett.  Its about music not personalities.  The band is bigger than the members etc.  If you prefer the style of a certain band member within the band that is a different matter but I like the guitar style on the new GnR album 

This is a big argument I have with people r.e. Marillion when they say that they aren't the same without Fish.  This was the whole point in that with Fish they wouldn't have survived when with an internet following.  They were starting to sound dated whereas with Hogarth they progress with each album.  I am open minded enough to admit sometimes their 'progress' is not in a direction I particularly like and therefore there are a few albums which I don't like but then they always seem to come back with something awesome.  they are still my fav band. lol. hence the tattoos (and the t-shirt in the avatar) 

AC


----------



## altaaffe (21 Dec 2008)

I'll look forward to listening to it then.

My tuppence worth:

I saw Metallica with Anthrax supporting way back in ..... well way back anyway (showing my age now) and they were both awesome but I just haven't been able to listen to any Metallica after Load.  Even that only gets the occasional play, Kill 'em all & Ride the Lightning are the 2 that get played the most.

GnR never lived up to their opening album, but I could still listen to them.  Finally, Cryptic Writings is the current play in the car for me at the mo.


----------



## GreenNeedle (21 Dec 2008)

I was a big fan of Metallica from Ride the Lightening through to And Justice for All.  I liked some of the black album but it was a little commercialised for me (just like Youthanasia by MD.)

Then in 1993 when I was 18 (I wasn't allowed to go to concerts before then ) I went to see Metallica at Sheffield Arena and yes - awesome BUT then I went to see them alongside Megadeth at Milton Keynes.

I had always preferred Metlalica to Megadeth and although a big fan of Countdown to Extinction and not so keen on the black album I was looking forward to another awesome concert from Metallica and was not let down however, Megadeth blew them away.  Much better live, I guess thats what you get from 2 superior guitarists in comparison to Hammett who was starting to do virtually the same solo in each song and Hetfield who was starting to simplify everything for radioplay.

Then Youthanasia Megadeth went the same way.  Haven't really listened a lot to either since those 2 albums but not heard anything from brief hearings to persuade me I should give them any more time.

I guess its also a factor that as I passed from teens to early twenties the refusal to wear anything but black nor listen to anything that wasn't 'heavy' subsided and my tastes broadened to where I now sit.  I like all sorts now, doesn't have to be in a certain genre.  If I like it I like it, if not then I don't.

I like where I am now in that I listen to dance music if I like it (not found any yet ) or listen to something poppy etc or even can delve into the CD collection to be reminded of those 'tunnel visioned' days of youth

Thats the great thing about age (with most people anyway) They mature and explore more whereas when young the majority find a path and follow it ignoring anything that is not on that path.

Appetite for destruction was one of my fav albums.  I bought the vinyl virtually on release (with the withdrawn cover )  I agree they went a bit silly after that but this new album does sound good.  Does it matter who is playing the music if it sounds good?  Maybe Axl should've changed the bandname 

AC

AC


----------



## altaaffe (21 Dec 2008)

Nope doesn't matter at all.

My kids laugh at me when they see me tapping my foot to Pussycat Dolls or some such music and can't understamd how I can be listening to ACDC one minute and then when it's finished put Sheryl Crow or even the 3 Tenors on.

I can remember seeing ACDC at Birmingham NEC for the Fly on the Wall tour about a dozen rows back, brilliant concert but my fave all time concert was a band called Accept with Udo Dirkschneider on lead vocals, front 3 rows at Brum Odeon and was deaf for 3 days afterwards but didn't care because they were fantastic.


----------



## GreenNeedle (21 Dec 2008)

I remember sitting outside Lincoln Ritz's back door (after a 3 mile cycle ) when I was about 15 just to listen to the NottingHillBillies.  Closet Mark Knopfler fan back then.  I'm out now   

Saw Magnum, Saxon, Fish, The Kinks etc there once old enough .  No more Ritz though.  Its a Wetherspoons now 

Not a lot left in Lincoln these days except the Engine Shed which has the odd decent indie band (Had Ian Brown, Charlatans, Inspirals etc.) and the Castle where I've seen Jules Holland, Paul Jones and Status Quo.  Dear me my horizons are far too accepting these days 

I think my concert days started to wain when ticket prices got silly.  Metallica in 93 was Â£15 and that was expensive at the time!!!  No way I'll pay Â£30 odd quid these days, although saying that I did pay Â£35 to see Rush at NEC a few years back as a one off.  Then sat at the bar outside listening because couldn't see a thing.  I hate the NEC, rubbish arenas there.

AC


----------



## JamesM (22 Dec 2008)

I've NEVER heard GnR being described as Heavy Metal before. Hard Rock maybe, but not Heavy Metal.

Izzy and Slash wrote most of GnR's songs, so without them there is obviously going to be an impact on the band and any songs released thereafter.

Btw, before Cliff and Dave there was Ron McGovney and Lloyd Grant. Metallica has nearly always been about James and Lars. Cliff's influence on RTL and MOP is obvious, and for many people the soul of Metallica died the day Cliff did. 


Anywho, I'm not getting in to an argument over what music YOU like - we're all individuals and have a right to like any crap we want. And I've already been warned I'm being watched by the great Dominion so I will shut up and keep myself to myself.


----------



## GreenNeedle (22 Dec 2008)

Led Zeppelin, Black Sabbath, Judas Priest, Deep Purple were the start of heavy metal.  They maybe described now as hard Rock compared to today's music but the origins of the music back in the late sixties was of a dirty industrial west midlands where lots of bands within the sound of the metal forges hammers clanging started to play music that wasn't nicey, nicey, hippy stuff.  Hence the term heavy metal.  I think it was a term taken from Steppenwolf's - Born to be wild that fitted the music and the mood of the up and comers in that area.

I guess now we seem to shift bands from genre to genre as times change but to me the whole lot are Heavy metal.  I'm not into all this categorising sub genre of a sub genre of a genre within a category of a category etc. lol.  You end up not understanding what people are talking about then 

GnR were basically rebelling against what was gategorised as the sub genre of Glam Metal i.e. Motley Crue, Poison etc and they brought a rawer rougher style through.  Was it Heavy Metal, Glam Metal.  Who cares it was good!!!

Each to their own and you are right about Metallica but then how many good bands get to their debut album with the original members.  And it works the other way too.  Some bands become great after a member change (thinking Pink Floyd)

You could say the same for GnR seeing as only Axl Rose and Duff are original members!!!  I think however you don't give Axl Rose any credit for his hand in the songs.  When songs are written they are quite often not a solo effort more a case of someone comes up with a riff and others add into it to the point that the finished article sounds nothing like the original thing etc.  Think of Sweet Child for example where Slash was messing around and Axl Rose said play that again.  If Slash had been playing at home on his own then we would never have heard that riff.  Same with Lyrics, they are often altered once everyone gets their heads together.  Its very rare for someone to bring a completed song to a band no matter what a song credit says.  Even producers sometimes have a hand in the arrangements etc.

Music can get people arguing quite a lot but I don't understand why everything these days has to be seperated out so much.  It doesn't really matter that much but some people feel the need to do it.

Anyways, Altaafe has got me listening to 'Rust in Peace' now. 

AC


----------



## altaaffe (23 Dec 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Anyways, Altaafe has got me listening to 'Rust in Peace' now.



LOL, I'll just say that I've got Girls Aloud on in the background but I'll blame the parrot, it's his favourite group


----------



## plantbrain (23 Dec 2008)

Band is great, the singer sucks. Good lyrics and writing though. I like them on a whole, but this album was really pretty sad. I've never had any issues with the band. Great all the way around for rock. I was disappointed with this new GnR release.
I think the band was better off without him, reliving glory days of the past when things have changed really seems more a $$ making issue. Velvet Revolver rocked pretty good and without Axl egomegolmania.  

Like the Police reunion where even they said they "sucked".
Somethings are better left alone, this seemed like one of them.

Regards, 
Tom Barr





Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

